# Advice on Spanish Courses in Spain??



## maxmutante (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi,
Im planning to do an erasmus exchange in Spain next year, but I need to really work on my Spanish before. I've been told that the best way would be to do an intensive course?? I was thinking of going to Valencia, as it is on the beach!
I've looked a little bit into schools there and found one that seems good, Taronja School.
But I was wondering if anyone has been there before or if you have any other recommendations?
snip

Gracias
Max


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

maxmutante said:


> Hi,
> Im planning to do an erasmus exchange in Spain next year, but I need to really work on my Spanish before. I've been told that the best way would be to do an intensive course?? I was thinking of going to Valencia, as it is on the beach!
> I've looked a little bit into schools there and found one that seems good, Taronja School.
> But I was wondering if anyone has been there before or if you have any other recommendations?
> ...


I know nothing about this school, but I've looked at the web site and it looks good. Plenty of activities, web site kept up to date, exercises for students on site. I would say get in touch with them and see what kind of customer service you get, you know, do they get back to you quickly, are they friendly, give clear info... And take it from there. I know it wasn't really the reply you wanted, I have no other recommendations...


----------



## maxmutante (Aug 31, 2009)

No it was good advice!!
With things like this you can never really know until you get there, but if their customer service is good then it is defiantly a good sign!
Are you living in Spain? 




Pesky Wesky said:


> I know nothing about this school, but I've looked at the web site and it looks good. Plenty of activities, web site kept up to date, exercises for students on site. I would say get in touch with them and see what kind of customer service you get, you know, do they get back to you quickly, are they friendly, give clear info... And take it from there. I know it wasn't really the reply you wanted, I have no other recommendations...


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

maxmutante said:


> No it was good advice!!
> With things like this you can never really know until you get there, but if their customer service is good then it is defiantly a good sign!
> Are you living in Spain?


Yes, but I'm near Madrid city. Whilst there are loads of Spanish schools here I can see why you'd want to be near the beach and it's probably cheaper to live. You can always come to Madrid for a weekend of sightseeing if you want to see the capital!!


----------



## Liberty (Jul 12, 2009)

maxmutante said:


> Hi,
> Im planning to do an erasmus exchange in Spain next year, but I need to really work on my Spanish before. I've been told that the best way would be to do an intensive course?? I was thinking of going to Valencia, as it is on the beach!
> I've looked a little bit into schools there and found one that seems good, Taronja School.
> But I was wondering if anyone has been there before or if you have any other recommendations?
> ...


I don't know this school either, but as Pesky says the website looks impressive.

My only comment would be that if your main drive for coming to Spain is to learn Spanish I would probably avoid tourist areas, and areas where Castillano isn't the main/only language. Valencia being one such area.

I spent a long time studying Spanish and I am now fluent, but I find it very annoying when I visit certain parts of Spain and I can't understand what the people are saying because they prefer to speak in their own "special" language.

In your shoes I would forget about the beach (gets boring once the novelty has worn off anyway) and research areas where Castellano is the first language.


----------



## maxmutante (Aug 31, 2009)

I will defiantly keep that in mind though I have heard that its not a problem in the city, they more speak Valencian in the towns out side the city. 
Where did you learn Spanish? Or did you just learn from living there?




Liberty said:


> I don't know this school either, but as Pesky says the website looks impressive.
> 
> My only comment would be that if your main drive for coming to Spain is to learn Spanish I would probably avoid tourist areas, and areas where Castillano isn't the main/only language. Valencia being one such area.
> 
> ...


----------



## Liberty (Jul 12, 2009)

maxmutante said:


> I will defiantly keep that in mind though I have heard that its not a problem in the city, they more speak Valencian in the towns out side the city.
> Where did you learn Spanish? Or did you just learn from living there?


I'm not a great believer in the "learning on the street" philosophy, or at least not without backing it up with formal study as well unless you don't mind speaking with lots of gramatical errors.

I initially went to CLIC academy in Seville (part of the International House group) where I did a 3 month intensive course. That's where I got a good, solid understanding of the grammar and a good start to the vocab too. I then picked up the fluency on the street. It also helped that I met my partner of 6 years here in Spain (he's Spanish and doesn't speak Engish) so that has helped my fluency no end.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

maxmutante said:


> I will defiantly keep that in mind though I have heard that its not a problem in the city, they more speak Valencian in the towns out side the city.
> Where did you learn Spanish? Or did you just learn from living there?


I think you'll find that's true - I know some born & bred Valencians who don't speak Valenciano at all - although their cihldren do, because they teach it in schools

I'm sure the language school you found would teach you Castellano rather than Valenciano, if that's what they are advertising

it is worth mentioning though, that 'Taronja' is valenciano for 'orange'!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

My advice is do some sort of inter-exchange language course with a young Spanish lady!

Essentially.....the way to go is intercourse with a young Espanola!


----------



## Liberty (Jul 12, 2009)

XTreme said:


> My advice is do some sort of inter-exchange language course with a young Spanish lady!
> 
> Essentially.....the way to go is intercourse with a young Espanola!


As subtle as a sledgehammer!


Isn't Sleeping Dictionary the term?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Liberty said:


> As subtle as a sledgehammer!
> 
> 
> Isn't Sleeping Dictionary the term?


I don't think there would be much sleeping involved - except for in X's dreams!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> I don't think there would be much sleeping involved - except for in X's dreams!


Let me tell you now Lynne.....any young Espanola would be very grateful for my input!


----------



## Liberty (Jul 12, 2009)

xtreme said:


> let me tell you now lynne.....any young espanola would be very grateful for my input!


oh........my........god!


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

XTreme said:


> Let me tell you now Lynne.....any young Espanola would be very grateful for my input!


:couch2: Im sitting here howling with laughter at your own sense of desirability X !!! you are such a star!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

*Learning Spanish*



Liberty said:


> I'm not a great believer in the "learning on the street" philosophy, or at least not without backing it up with formal study as well unless you don't mind speaking with lots of gramatical errors.
> 
> I initially went to CLIC academy in Seville (part of the International House group) where I did a 3 month intensive course. That's where I got a good, solid understanding of the grammar and a good start to the vocab too. I then picked up the fluency on the street. It also helped that I met my partner of 6 years here in Spain (he's Spanish and doesn't speak Engish) so that has helped my fluency no end.


I agree with Liberty that you need to back up the "learning on the street" with some solid studying of grammar and irregular verbs if you want to make good progress. You can do one without the other, but a mix is better.
I also agree that finding a partner speeds the process up _*considerably*_!!

This thread has some thoughts on learning Spanish which you might find useful
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/27575-any-recomendations-learning-spanish.html


----------

